# Brightness keys are not working



## ramakrishna (Sep 26, 2012)

Brigtness keys are not working in FreeBSD 9.0 for my laptop. How can I solve this problem?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2012)

And we're supposed to magically know what laptop you have?


----------



## ramakrishna (Sep 26, 2012)

HCL Laptop


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2012)

They have dozens of different models!

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## ramakrishna (Sep 26, 2012)

HCL ME Series 38


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2012)

You can try acpi_video(4) but I have no idea if it's going to work. It's still unclear what kind of hardware this laptop contains.


----------



## ramakrishna (Sep 27, 2012)

HCL ME Series 38 consists of
Intel Core 2 DUO Processor
320 GB Hard disk
4 GB Ram
NVIDIA 512 MB Graphic Card.


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 29, 2012)

Do a...


```
# sysctl -a | grep "bright"
```

Do you have anything to do with brightness here?

If so, see if you can change it and if you can, perhaps use xbindkeys or something to create your own brightness switcher in X11.


----------



## ramakrishna (Oct 5, 2012)

How to decrease & increase Brightness using Function keys?


----------



## freemason (Oct 5, 2012)

ramakrishna said:
			
		

> How to decrease & increase Brightness using Function keys?


If I understand it right then You need a fully working ACPI (without any errors) for your mobile system (If not - you can dump it from memory, decompile it and then fix it by hand - but it's a lot of headache).
Or, if you're able to change backlight level in Xorg (using xbacklight for example), you can also try to get scancodes for brightness keys (using xev for example) and then map these codes to call a commandline for actually changing brightness (in your favorite WM or some standalone key-mapping program).
And show your dmesg, please.


----------

